# Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel



## lollo (5. Nov. 2012)

Hallo,

ihn, hatte ich heute zu Besuch. Einmal ist er getaucht, und hat einen Fisch erwischt, war zwar ein wenig  groß, da er ihn 3 mal rein und wieder raus gewürgt hatte.

Er kann ruhig noch öfter kommen, da gibt es noch genug zu futtern.


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

Hallo Lollo,
schöööön, so einen hatte ich bei mir noch nie !
Hätte aber auch nicht das richtige Nahrungsangebot.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

moin lollo,
klasse, nicht einfach den Burschen auch noch auf's Bild zu bannen!
Hier kommt er auch schon mal vorbei, allerdings nur für 2 - 3 Sekunden, dann ist er gleich wieder weg.
Keine Chance, daß ich ihn dabei fotografieren könnte


----------



## libsy (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

So einer verirrt sich sicher in keine Großstadt. Aber echt schön, nun bin ich neidisch.


----------



## lollo (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Keine Chance, daß ich ihn dabei fotografieren könnte



Hallo Eva Maria,

was meinst du was ich dafür anstellen mußte? Durchs ganze Wohnzimmer bin ich gerobbt, wie bei der Bundeswehr, um die Kamera zu holen. Das Fenster, durch den ich ihn dann fotografieren konnte, liegt dabei auch noch ziemlich tief.

Ich denke, dass es noch ein Jungvogel war, weil er noch nicht so intensiv gefärbt war und sich verdammt lange aufgehalten hat, nach dem Kampf mit dem Fisch. Ganze 20 Min. konnte ich ihn beobachten, ist schon recht ungewöhnlich, bei allen anderen die ich schon mal gesehen habe, war es da genau wie bei dir.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

sehr schön.....  *gefällt mir*


----------



## lollo (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*



libsy schrieb:


> So einer verirrt sich sicher in keine Großstadt.



Hallo,

sag das nicht, kann doch mal passieren. So lange kannst du  DIESE  ja nehmen.


----------



## Gunnar (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

....da kann man nur GRATULIEREN   TOLL!!!
...und das hier....


lollo schrieb:


> was meinst du was ich dafür anstellen mußte? Durchs ganze Wohnzimmer bin ich gerobbt, wie bei der Bundeswehr, um die Kamera zu holen. Das Fenster, durch den ich ihn dann fotografieren konnte, liegt dabei auch noch ziemlich tief.



...kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen, denn wenn EISI bei uns gesichtet wird heißt es "Der Eisvogel ist da!!!!!!" und alle gehen in Deckung und suchen die Cam. Das ist jedes mal das gleiche...der ist aber auch wirklich ein JUWEL unter den Vögeln.

...last den Eisvogel an euren Teichen fressen soooooviel er will!!!


----------



## Bebel (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

Hi

Hab meinen Teich seit 4 Jahren, erst einmal konnte ich einen "Besuch" von einem Eisvogel beobachten. Ich gönne ihm den Goldi den er stiebitzt hat aber das ging alles so schnell und ich war so überrascht, dass ich an fotografieren nicht mal denken konnte.
Das ist echt ein tolles Erlebnis. 

LG Bebel


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*



Gunnar schrieb:


> ...kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen, denn wenn EISI bei uns gesichtet wird heißt es "Der Eisvogel ist da!!!!!!" und alle gehen in Deckung und suchen die Cam.



Mittlerweile bin ich auch auf der Ebene angelangt.:schizo

Die Cam steht bereit.
Die Akkus sind voll.
Brennweite ist eingestellt, Belichtungsmodus auch.2


Bisher nur das:

3


----------



## Gunnar (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

...habe im August mit unserem Sohn das hier gebaut, in der Hoffnung diesen tollen Vogel besser beobachten zu können und natürlich auch hauptsächlich bessere Fotos (ganzganzdicht) in den Kasten zu bekommen...aber...entweder sind wir am Teich oder ungekehrt!
  

...hatte bis jetzt nicht das Glück die Tarnung aus vollen Zügen zu testen!!

...und das kam später....eine alte Strandkorbhülle mußte dafür herhalten...
 

....an Peter und alle anderen...irgendwann wirds schon klappen!!!:beten
...letztes Wochenende war EISI auch wieder bei uns am Teich zu sehen, aber nur ganz kurz!, zu kurz!


----------



## PeterBoden (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,

er war da.


Ich nicht! 


Meine Frau -übrigens die beste Frau der Welt- hat die Kamera im Laufschritt geholt, das Tele war noch drauf und abgedrückt und durchgezogen. Vier Bilder pro Sekunde, durch die Fensterscheibe, mehr war nicht möglich.

Zwei Fotos bleiben, eine Maske drüber gelegt, da sind sie:

Ein wenig Ausschau halten am Teichrand
 

Und gleich darauf hoch in den Apfelbaum, mal so ganz nebenbei die Wasserfläche taxieren und dem blöden Fotografen seinen schönen Rücken präsentieren
 


Ich bleib dran.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Seltener Besuch vom Eisvogel*

Moin Peter,
immerhin, ihr habt ihn zumindest in Eurem Garten gesichtet und abgelichtet
Wir kriegen ihn immer nur, wenn überhaupt, mal an der Luhe für Millisekunden zu sehen,
ans Fotografieren gar nciht zu denken!


----------

